# Refrigerating cosmetics...



## Tonitra (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm going away for two weeks and my apartment tends to get pretty warm, so I'm comtemplating putting my lipsticks in the fridge while I'm gone. Will this hurt them at all? Also, do you think it's okay to keep the creamstick liners in the fridge as well? Since they're pretty soft as well, I'm afraid they might melt. What about shadesticks, eye pencils, etc?
Thanks, any advice is appreciated!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2006)

I have actually done this before and I think it's a great idea if they are going to be exposed to extreme heat.  I used to put my eye kohls in the fridge cuz they were melting and it made them so much easier to use.  Does anyone have anyone see a reason not to do this?

P.S.  I wonder if you put them in the fridge and then turn the fridge down a bit so that it's not as cold.  Obviously, not so much that your food is at risk of spoiling but perhaps a temp that wouldn't be hazardous to the makeup???  I don't know.  Just a thought.


----------



## Tonitra (Jul 6, 2006)

^ Good idea. I don't want it to be too cold for my cosmetics... 

Ultimately, I just want to be sure that keeping them in the fridge for a couple weeks won't harm them. Although I think it'd be worse to come home to melted lippies! I keep fretting over my Dubonnet as it is, like its a fever stricken child or something. LOL, I keep taking it out and scrutinizing the little beads of moiusture on it.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_^ Good idea. I don't want it to be too cold for my cosmetics... 

Ultimately, I just want to be sure that keeping them in the fridge for a couple weeks won't harm them. Although I think it'd be worse to come home to melted lippies! I keep fretting over my Dubonnet as it is, like its a fever stricken child or something. LOL, I keep taking it out and scrutinizing the little beads of moiusture on it._

 
LOL!!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 6, 2006)

when i went to dubai and pakistan i used to leave me lip therapy vaseline, lippies and eye khols in the fridge, it was damn hot


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 6, 2006)

its fine. I actually read that it can prolong the life of your cosmetics. Just be sure to let them warm up a little before using again, otherwise you are risking the lippie breaking off at the base.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 6, 2006)

It won't do any harm to them at all!  I don't have air conditioning, so when it starts to get hot outside I move my lipsticks into their "summer home," which is a shoe box in my refridgerator.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 6, 2006)

It's highy recommended to put creamy makeup stuff in the fridge when it's hot, to avoid meltdown. I heard that glosses are items which resist the least... 

You can put your makeup in plastic bags, and store them in the vegetable tray, so they'll be cool but not too cold. 
Otherwise (if you don't want your stuff to smell like cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or if you don't have any space left) you can store them in an icebox. It works well too, but careful with the damp (plastic bags are very usefull here)


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2006)

Make-up is fine to be stored in the fridge, as long as it's in a sealed container to prevent dehydration. Just remember to bring your products out of the fridge and let them come back to room temp for at least an hour before using them, so as to prevent breaking anything made brittle from the chill.


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 6, 2006)

wow, what a great idea.  I have never though of doing that.  Although I read a book called "The Bombshell Manuel of Style" (Kitchy little book)  that said something along the lines of ...a bombshell's refridgerator looks more like a vanity on ice, rather then a place for food storage....  

wise words eh?


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yup... I put my skin care products in the fridge too!


----------



## Tonitra (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone! I'll feel a lot better knowing that its okay to keep them in the fridge, and I won't have to worry about them melting while I'm gone.


----------



## nixnil (Jul 7, 2006)

THey may even last longer when u put them in the fridge! Just like food!


----------



## nixnil (Jul 7, 2006)

THey may even last longer when u put them in the fridge! Just like food!


----------



## juli (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't think its easy to find one in America but some Asian countries(esp. in Korea) they make these small refrigerator esp. designed for cosmetics and skin care products.   I think you would have to go to asian store or mall to find one.  I don't think its something you can buy at macy's or fortunoff sorta places.  I know my mom has been wanting one ever since it came out but its about $300/400 to whatever... (not sure abt the price.  Spending money on cosmetics is enuf but that much $ on a refrigerator?? & just for make up! hmm...
Its somewhat small but not too small.  its big enough to store all ur makeup and skincare products in it tho. I am sure this dep on how much u own but I wouldn't think those people who have em put all of their make up in there.  Lot of people keep their expensive skin care products and make up in it.  I have heard that its better to refrigerate them.  it "prolongs the life/quality" of the cosmetic/skincare products.  I know some people who have 3 little refrigerators just for their make up and skin care products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (things that some people are willing to do to look young and youthful... )


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_I don't think its easy to find one in America but some Asian countries(esp. in Korea) they make these small refrigerator esp. designed for cosmetics and skin care products.   I think you would have to go to asian store or mall to find one.  I don't think its something you can buy at macy's or fortunoff sorta places.  I know my mom has been wanting one ever since it came out but its about $300/400 to whatever... (not sure abt the price.  Spending money on cosmetics is enuf but that much $ on a refrigerator?? & just for make up! hmm...
Its somewhat small but not too small.  its big enough to store all ur makeup and skincare products in it tho. I am sure this dep on how much u own but I wouldn't think those people who have em put all of their make up in there.  Lot of people keep their expensive skin care products and make up in it.  I have heard that its better to refrigerate them.  it "prolongs the life/quality" of the cosmetic/skincare products.  I know some people who have 3 little refrigerators just for their make up and skin care products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (things that some people are willing to do to look young and youthful... )_

 
Kind of like that, but maybe you can look into a dorm room sized fridge?  They're a couple hundred, depending on size.  Also, they make the REAL small ones that are designed for a six pack of soda.  Perhaps those would help?


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 11, 2006)

if I had a bigger bathroom, I would so get a minifridge.


----------



## oulala (Jul 12, 2006)

My nail polish lives much longer when I keep it in the fridge, I've found.


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 17, 2006)

now i want a minifridge for my lippies.
i left my madame b upstairs yesterday, came down and said awe crap, mom says what and i told her that madame b was sweating. haha.


----------



## juli (Jul 17, 2006)

hahaha... omg ur hilarious =P


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe that with cryogenics you can also freeze your makeup so that if they manage to revive you in the next life it still works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Goodness, I _wouldn't_ want to be revived unless I was looking my best!

Seriously though, putting cosmetics in a refrigerator isn't a bad idea at all if the weather is very warm.  Chemical reactions generally double in speed for every 10°C temperature rise and it's reactions such as oxidation and even organic bug growth that cause cosmetics to go off.


----------



## nenebird (Jul 17, 2006)

I tend to stock on up mascara, gel liners, glosses and lippies.  I always refridgerate. They last forever!!!


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

My friend, who is from Malaysia, keeps all of her cosmetics in the fridge: make up, creams, etc...
She tells me that they keep longer, between the darker, colder environment, I am not convinced, but she swears by it, and her cosmetics keep beautifully, so there must be some sense in it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

a good idea is to put your fix+ spray in the fridge... it feels good when its super hot out! lol


----------



## L281173 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Refrigerating Cosmetics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_I'm going away for two weeks and my apartment tends to get pretty warm, so I'm comtemplating putting my lipsticks in the fridge while I'm gone. Will this hurt them at all? Also, do you think it's okay to keep the creamstick liners in the fridge as well? Since they're pretty soft as well, I'm afraid they might melt. What about shadesticks, eye pencils, etc?
Thanks, any advice is appreciated!_

 

I refrigerate my lipsticks as well as my nail polishes.


----------



## capytan (Nov 7, 2006)

What about refridgerating mascara?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

whenever i leave in the summers the cosmetics i dont think take with me go into the fridge for sure.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 9, 2007)

I always recommend that my clients who use preservative free cosmetics keep them in their refridgerator, specifically moisturizers and cream cleansers that come in large containers that won't be used quickly.  I also recommend putting sunscreens and aftersun lotions in the fridge, it stops the SPF from breaking down, and the aftersun lotions feel better cold on sunburnt skin, they're more soothing.

I'm not allowed to put cosmetics in the fridge here...the fridge is my dad's domain.


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd put them in a ziploc baggie first before putting them in the fridge, as the fridge is actually quite a moist area and I think bacteria could spread if you leave it in there a long time. It would also stave off that "fridge" smell on lipsticks and creams, etc.


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 16, 2007)

my boyfriend has a new dorm fridge that he has been trying to give me for weeks to store my own water & diet soda in...HMMM...

(lol) Thanks for the idea ladies!


----------



## swaly (May 25, 2009)

Going to bump this because I'm wondering about what MissChievous said––does anyone have any solid info on whether refrigeration could possibly harm cosmetics with moisture/bacterial proliferation? I'm considering getting a mini-fridge because the makeup fridges I've seen are way way way too small for my collection...is there any difference between these (mostly Asian-manufactured) makeup fridges and a mini-fridge in terms of moisture regulation, etc.?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2009)

I have backup lipsticks and Studio Lights sitting in my mini-fridge so that they don't go bad before I get to them.  I hope it helps/works...


----------



## RedRibbon (May 26, 2009)

My cousin in India has a fridge in which her, her sister and her mum store makeup as lipsticks do melt over there pretty quickly.

My Dr Feelgood by Benefit was feeling a bit lapse so I put it in the freezer and it perked right up.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

i've been seeking out a mini fridge on ebay all month. I realized my prescription cosmetics last longer in the fridge! Theyre on ebay really cheap...abt 50.00


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

I dont see the harm in it at all. i mean how do you think those hot eskimo chicks store their MAC ;-)


----------



## Willa (May 27, 2009)

Last week I was at a MUA friend's appartment, when she opened the fridge I laughed a lot when I saw the bottom drawer... full of lipsticks. When I say full, I mean FULL


----------



## kittykit (May 27, 2009)

I never knew you could keep your cosmetics in the fridge until I saw my cousin's fridge! Well, that was like 10 years ago *lol*

I only have my nail polish in the fridge.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 27, 2009)

i have a freind (a guy) that keeps his cologne in the fridge-says the fragrance doesnt change after a while when u keep them chilled. Imagine opening this man's fridge and see a bottle of aqua di gio right beside the rum!


----------



## swaly (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_My cousin in India has a fridge in which her, her sister and her mum store makeup as lipsticks do melt over there pretty quickly.

My Dr Feelgood by Benefit was feeling a bit lapse so I put it in the freezer and it perked right up._

 
I wonder how your cousin & her family deal with last-minute makeup changes. I can see how eyeshadow and other dry products would be fine to grab out of the fridge at the last minute, but do they plan ahead for stuff like lipsticks and gel liners, oil-based stuff that turns hard when cold, etc.?

I ask because I'm seriously dying to transfer my enormous makeup collection to cold storage, but I like to experiment with a wide range of colors just before I go out, and am sort of flighty/temperamental, and I don't think I could handle planning ahead like that!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I wonder how your cousin & her family deal with last-minute makeup changes. I can see how eyeshadow and other dry products would be fine to grab out of the fridge at the last minute, but do they plan ahead for stuff like lipsticks and gel liners, oil-based stuff that turns hard when cold, etc.?

I ask because I'm seriously dying to transfer my enormous makeup collection to cold storage, but I like to experiment with a wide range of colors just before I go out, and am sort of flighty/temperamental, and I don't think I could handle planning ahead like that!_

 
Hey, well seeing as it's always really warm in India the makeup comes back to room temperature pretty quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that just keeping it in a dark drawer away from direct light should be just as good, my friend put some foundation in the fridge and when she took it out it was ruined so not everything works well in a fridge.






@the guy keeping his cologne in the fridge, I thought my brother was the only male tart who did that.


----------



## carlierae26 (May 28, 2009)

My grandma kept her lipsticks in the fridge.  I rather like the idea of keeping the perfumes in the fridge.. it would be quite refreshing in the summer time I bet.. especially the body sprays.


----------



## jennatles (Jun 19, 2009)

I've always kept my nail polishes in the fridge. Since I was like 7. I don't know the reasoning but I'm sure the theory is related to extention on the length of use you get out of it.


----------

